# PC mit SSD neu aufgesetzt - jetzt deutlich langsamer als zuvor



## Textmarker (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte vor Weihnachten ein Problem: Ich kam nach Hause und die Festplatte war nicht mehr dazu zu bewegen, Windows zu booten. Natürlich war's keiner in der Familie gewesen...
Da ich aber kurz zuvor eh eine neue SSD gekauft hatte, war das eigentlich genau der Anlass, Win7 neu auf die SSD aufzuspielen. 
Gesagt, getan.

NUR...

*...seitdem läuft das System VIEL langsamer!*
Und das fiel schon auf beim Booten von Win7.
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, woran es genau liegt...

*Ein Hardware Problem, das auch dazu führte, das die HD nicht mehr lief (s.o.)?*
Meine Hardware: 
- AMD Phenom II X4 940
- Gigabyte Ga-MA770-UD3 Mainboard
- OCZ 4 GB DIMM DDR2 Speicher
- Verbatim SSD 128 GB
- WD 750 GB (die führte zu der Neuinstallation, läuft jetzt aber astrein)
- ATI Radeon 4870
Software: Win7 Ultimate, Avira Free AV, Norton Ghost - sonst nichts Größeres, was dauernd mit läuft.

*Ist die SSD zu langsam?* Das Ergebnis des AS SSD Benchmark finde ich jedenfalls gruselig. s.u. Aber kann die das ganze System _so _ausbremsen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Defragmentierung, Prefetch und Superfetch ist abgeschaltet, TRIM läuft, Auslagerungsdatei auf eigener Partition der anderen HD.
Die SSD ist momentan mein Hauptverdächtiger. War halt relativ günstig  beim lokalen Medimax... Aber ich befürchte, da wäre ein paar Euro mehr  die bessere Anlage gewesen.

*Habe ich irgendetwas an den BIOS Einstellungen vergessen?* Ich habe bei OnChip SATA Type von "native IDE" auf "AHCI" gestellt, danach aber keine signifikante Verbesserung feststellen können.
*
Sonst irgendw**o eine Bremse?* Der Windows-Leistungsindex zeigt 6,6 Punkte, wobei der Wert durchschnittlich bei 7,4 liegt, nur die Primäre Festplatte liegt bei 6,6 und führt damit zu der Bewertung.
Die Festplatte ist in zwei Partitionen geteilt, wobei die Windows-Partition zu 40% belegt und die Programme-Partition zu 20 % belegt ist.

Mein Systemstart dauert vom drücken einer Taste bis zum Anmeldebildschirm (bei 3 Benutzern) *80 Sekunden*!!
Wenn ich auf mein Konto klicke, dauert es teilweise alleine 4 Sekunden (!), bis das Bild sich vergrößert und ich das Passwort eingeben kann. Danach nochmal 45-55 Sekunden, bis ich auf dem Desktop gelandet bin. 
Also vom Start bis zur Benutzbarkeit 140 Sekunden! 
Das alleine macht schon keinen Spaß.
Aber immer wieder "hängen" einzelne Programme wie z.B. der Firefox (in der Titelleiste steht dann für ein paar Sekunden "Keine Rückmeldung", danach geht es ganz normal weiter.
Nach manchem Mausklick muss ich einen (klitze)kleinen Moment warten, daß der Befehl auch angenommen wird. In der Leistungsanalyse des Task-Managers ist die CPU-Auslastung allerdings nur bei < 10 %!
Nebenbei habe ich mir zu Weihnachten Anno 1404 gekauft und das läuft total flüssig. 
Aber das täglich Brot in Windows nervt gewaltig, gerade WEIL das System doch jetzt mit der SSD schneller laufen sollte.

Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## Heretic (19. Januar 2012)

Die Platte ist ja nicht der burner . Sie unterstützt ja selbst nur S-ATA 2 o.O 

Du wirst schätze ich selbst mit einigen Tunings nicht sonderlich mehr leistung herausholen. (Zumal für die Maximale Leistung S-ATA 3 gebraucht wird , welches dein Board nicht bietet.)

Mein Rat, Tausch das Teil , wenn noch möglich , so schnell wie möglich um und hol dir ne andere. Vorzugsweise Crucial M4 , Samsung 830 oder Corsair Performanc Pro.
Die Teile sind echte SSDs die halten was sie versprechen. (Ist leider so die Hersteller gaukeln da gerne einen vor)

mfg Heretic

edit: Nur so aus neugierde. Hat dir jemand die SSD empfohlen oder selbst gesucht und dann die günstigste genommen ? (Bei deinem lokalen dingens)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2012)

Verbatim... noch nie gehört, muss wohl einer der kleinen Marken sein die zurecht nicht bekannt sind.


----------



## Heretic (19. Januar 2012)

Stellen die nicht Batterien her ??? Hab hier und da auch USB sticks von den gesehen ^^


----------



## leorphee (20. Januar 2012)

Rohlinge ...


----------



## mmayr (20. Januar 2012)

Schwachsinn!

Sata 6 ist zwar schneller, über Sata 3 (Version 2) lässt sich eine SSD natürlich schon betreiben! Man hat zwar nicht die volle Leistung (es sei denn, die SSD hat auch nur Sata Version2), aber ein Geschwindigkeitsschub sollte demnach bemerkbar sein.

Verbatim produziert auch USB Sticks --> von daher sollten die schon Ahnung von Flash-Speicher haben!

Der AS SSD Durchlauf liefert echt grottige Ergebnisse. 
Du hast AHCI erst nachträglich eingestellt? Das sollte vor dem Aufspielen des OS erfolgen! Tausch mal das SATA-Kabel aus. Vllz. hat das einen Fehler! An welchem Controller hängt deine SSD?


----------



## Textmarker (20. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die vielen Kommentare!

@Heretic: Empfohlen wurde sie mir nicht, es war nur die einzige, die in dem Laden verfügbar war. Man sollte wohl doch erst Foren lesen und dann kaufen. Insofern vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen, die ich auch schon an anderen Stellen im www gefunden habe. Soviel also zu lokal kaufen, um vor Ort die Händler zu unterstützen...



mmayr schrieb:


> Schwachsinn!
> 
> Sata 6 ist zwar schneller, über Sata 3 (Version 2) lässt sich eine SSD natürlich schon betreiben! Man hat zwar nicht die volle Leistung (es sei denn, die SSD hat auch nur Sata Version2), aber ein Geschwindigkeitsschub sollte demnach bemerkbar sein.
> ...
> ...


Sata *6*? Ist mir jetzt neu, oder meinst Du damit 6GB/s?

AHCI habe ich in der Tat erst nachträglich eingestellt. 
Und um mich als völliger Idiot zu outen: Controller? Ich habe die Festplatte einfach auch einen freien SATA Steckplatz gesteckt... Kardinalfehler? (Bitte nicht schlagen! )

Demnach ergibt sich für mich folgende Vorgehensweise:
1) SSD zurückgeben
2) wenn SATA 3 so viel besser ist, und mein Mainboard das nicht unterstützt, könnte ich irgendwie (Controller? ) eine SATA 3 Platte daran anschließen?
3) neue SSD kaufen und System neu installieren *seufz*

Nur eins noch mal, um ganz sicherzugehen: Es liegt an der SSD alleine?
Da bin ich ja schon fast erleichtert, daß das Problem nicht noch tiefergehend zu sein scheint!

Danke nochmals für das feedback!


----------



## jokr1337 (20. Januar 2012)

AHCI nachträglich einstellen ist wie ein Aufkleber, heisst einfach nur anders, also am besten mit AHCI nochmal neu installieren und testen. Falls dich das Resultat noch nicht gnädig stimmt, dann beim letzten Absatz weiterlesen.

Der Controller ist ein Chip auf deinem Mainboard der für die Verwaltung der Datenträger zuständig ist. SataIII also 6Gbit/s sind auf dem MB falls vorhanden auch als SATA_6G gekennzeichnet. Dein AS Benchmark zeigt normale SATAII also 3Gbit/s also 300MB/s Werte an. Hierbei muss man auch wieder wissen, dass dies theoretische Werte sind und in der Regel bei 250MB/s schluss ist. Alles was diesen Wert überschreitet ist entweder SATAIII oder ein RAID.

Zu deiner Vorgehensweise, SSD zurückgeben würde ich empfehlen, dann eine Crucial M4 z.B. hier kaufen: 724computer .
Dich informieren ob dein MB SATAIII beherrscht, falls nicht einen Marvell Controller für PCIe 2.0 kaufen einsetzen und dann mit Werten bis zu ca. 500MB/s rechnen.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Januar 2012)

UIUIUIUIUIUIUIUI! Hier wird ja auch viel Mist geschrieben, wenn der Tag lang ist 



Heretic schrieb:


> Die Platte ist ja nicht der burner . Sie unterstützt ja selbst nur S-ATA 2 o.O


Na und? Eine Vertex2 kann auch "nur" SATA 3Gb/s. Ist die deswegen langsam (gewesen)? Mitnichten! SATA 6Gb/s erhöht wenn überhaupt die sequentiellen Datenraten und die sind für den "normalen" Windowsbetrieb ziemlich unrelevant, da Windows vor allem viele kleine Daten schreibt. Deswegen sind die 4K-Werte deutlich wichtiger. Die erhöhen sich aber nicht automatisch durch den Kauf eines SATA6Gb/s-SSDs (siehe z.B. OCZ Agility 3).



Heretic schrieb:


> Du wirst schätze ich selbst mit einigen Tunings nicht sonderlich mehr leistung herausholen.


Och ich denke schon. Das hier beschriebene Szenario ist weit entfernt von normal. Irgendwas ist hier richtig faul! Kein SSD ist so langsam, selbst die erste Generation ist deutlich schneller als herkömmliche HDDs. Das hier ist definitiv verbesserungswürdig und sicher auch möglich - ohne gleich ein neues Laufwerk zu kaufen.



jokr1337 schrieb:


> AHCI nachträglich einstellen ist wie ein Aufkleber, heisst einfach nur anders, also am besten mit AHCI nochmal neu installieren und testen.


Naja eigentlich nicht. Ist wie Grafikkartentreiber nachträglich installieren. Hat bisher auch keiner Probleme damit gehabt, erst den Standardtreiber von Windows zu verwenden und später (unter Windows) dann den "richtigen" von AMD/Nvidia zu installieren.
Habe selbst auch schon einmal AHCI nachträglich aktiviert und das macht überhaupt keine Mucken. Höchstens falls etwas bei der Treiberinstallation schief lief, was ich hier nicht vollständig ausschließen möchte.


So nachdem das erst mal geklärt ist, wollen wir dir mal versuchen zu helfen, als nur zu kritisieren 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass hier ein Installationsfehler vorliegt. Wo der allerdings steckt - keine Ahnung. Das ist wieder einmal so eine Nadel im Heuhaufen...
Da du das System ja eh erst gerade neu gemacht hast, würde ich dir empfehlen dieses zu wiederholen. Geht ja dank SSD recht flott  Hier gleich auch noch eine Nachfrage: Was hast du zum installieren verwendet? Eine "normale" im Endkundenmarkt erhältliche Version, oder irgend so ein OEM-Scheibchen, dass mit einem Rechner zusammen gekauft wurde? Bei letzterem sind Fehler vorprogrammiert, da hier Windows speziell an, das für der Verwendung gedachte System, angepasst wurde (u.a. Treiber).
Vor der Installation bitte noch beachten:
1) AHCI für den Controller aktivieren (hast du ja bereits, noch mal ins BIOS schauen schadet aber auch nicht)
2) SSD an den Port_0 (oder 1 wenn es keine 0 gibt - jeder Hersteller zählt hier anders) stecken
3) Alle anderen Laufwerke (außer das DVD Laufwerk, wenn du nicht gerade von einem USB-Stick installierst) entfernen - nach der Installation natürlich wieder anschließen 

Wenn das geschafft ist bitte noch mal melden. Vielleicht lässt sich das Problem damit schon lösen (wäre nicht das erste mal!).

Ein Fehlerquelle könnte auch das Mainboard sein. AMD Chips sind hier leider INTEL stark unterlegen. Zudem ist die 7xx-Serie dafür bekannt, dass sie sich mit SSDs nicht so gut verträgt. Normalerweise bemerkt man das aber erst, wenn man einen Benchmark macht. Im "normalen" Windowsbetrieb fällt das kaum auf. Ist halt im Windowsbetrieb minimal langsamer als die neusten Modelle - im Benchmark deutlich ^^

Einen Austausch des SSDs kann ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Zum einen muss dir klar sein, dass es sein kann, dass dein Händler das SSD nicht zurücknimmt. Muss er ja nicht. (Rein aus Interesse: Was hat dich der Spaß denn gekostet?) Zum anderen bin ich überzeugt, dass es nicht am SSD liegt (es sei denn es ist defekt - könnte auch sein!) und somit ein schnelleres Modell auch nicht wirklich hilft. Das SSD - wenn auch es nicht das schnellste Modell ist - ist schon die schnellste Hardware in deinem Rechner 

PS: Installiere bitte mal CrystalDiskInfo und SSDLife (free reicht) und poste mal einen Screenshot der Daten. Vielleicht fällt mir da noch was auf.



Edit: Das ist mir gerade auch noch aufgefallen, wollen wir auch gleich noch mal richtig stellen:



jokr1337 schrieb:


> Dich informieren ob dein MB SATAIII beherrscht, falls nicht einen Marvell Controller für PCIe 2.0 kaufen einsetzen und dann mit Werten bis zu ca. 500MB/s rechnen.


Zu 1) Nein kann es nicht!
Zu 2) So ein Quatsch! Der externe Controller ist immer langsamer als ein interner, selbst wenn der Interne eine Genration älter ist! Klar die seq. Raten steigen am externen SATA 6Gb/s etwas, aber die viel wichtigeren 4K-Werte (siehe oben) sinken! Somit nichts gewonnen außer noch mal 20€ ausgegen...


----------



## Textmarker (20. Januar 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:


> ...
> Das hier beschriebene Szenario ist weit entfernt von normal. Irgendwas ist hier richtig faul! Kein SSD ist so langsam, selbst die erste Generation ist deutlich schneller als herkömmliche HDDs. Das hier ist definitiv verbesserungswürdig und sicher auch möglich - ohne gleich ein neues Laufwerk zu kaufen.


Genau das ist auch meine Einschätzung. Es würde mich schon wundern, wenn eine SSD das System so herunterziehen könnte.


> Naja eigentlich nicht. Ist wie Grafikkartentreiber nachträglich installieren. Hat bisher auch keiner Probleme damit gehabt, erst den Standardtreiber von Windows zu verwenden und später (unter Windows) dann den "richtigen" von AMD/Nvidia zu installieren.
> Habe selbst auch schon einmal AHCI nachträglich aktiviert und das macht überhaupt keine Mucken. Höchstens falls etwas bei der Treiberinstallation schief lief, was ich hier nicht vollständig ausschließen möchte.


Treiberinstallation? Ich habe nur im BIOS das Häkchen an eine andere Stelle gesetzt (AHCI). Installiert habe ich speziell für die SSD nichts. 


> ... Hier gleich auch noch eine Nachfrage: Was hast du zum installieren verwendet? Eine "normale" im Endkundenmarkt erhältliche Version, oder irgend so ein OEM-Scheibchen, dass mit einem Rechner zusammen gekauft wurde? Bei letzterem sind Fehler vorprogrammiert, da hier Windows speziell an, das für der Verwendung gedachte System, angepasst wurde (u.a. Treiber).


Ersteres. Also wenigstens mal eine Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen. *puh*


> Vor der Installation bitte noch beachten:
> 1) AHCI für den Controller aktivieren (hast du ja bereits, noch mal ins BIOS schauen schadet aber auch nicht)
> 2) SSD an den Port_0 (oder 1 wenn es keine 0 gibt - jeder Hersteller zählt hier anders) stecken
> 3) Alle anderen Laufwerke (außer das DVD Laufwerk, wenn du nicht gerade von einem USB-Stick installierst) entfernen - nach der Installation natürlich wieder anschließen
> ...


Werde ich machen - kann allerdings was dauern. Mal eben so Win7 neu aufsetzen? Ich hatte ja schon alle Programme, die ich so im täglichen Leben brauche wieder installiert...
Also Win7 neu aufsetzten und vor der Installation weiterer Programme erst mal benchmarken, wenn die Werte dann besser sind, kann ich ja immer noch weiter sehen.


> Ein Fehlerquelle könnte auch das Mainboard sein. AMD Chips sind hier leider INTEL stark unterlegen. Zudem ist die 7xx-Serie dafür bekannt, dass sie sich mit SSDs nicht so gut verträgt. Normalerweise bemerkt man das aber erst, wenn man einen Benchmark macht. Im "normalen" Windowsbetrieb fällt das kaum auf. Ist halt im Windowsbetrieb minimal langsamer als die neusten Modelle - im Benchmark deutlich ^^


An einem neuen MB habe ich aber gerade ganz wenig Spaß. 


> (Rein aus Interesse: Was hat dich der Spaß denn gekostet?) Zum anderen bin ich überzeugt, dass es nicht am SSD liegt (es sei denn es ist defekt - könnte auch sein!) und somit ein schnelleres Modell auch nicht wirklich hilft. Das SSD - wenn auch es nicht das schnellste Modell ist - ist schon die schnellste Hardware in deinem Rechner


129 Euronen. Lief halt auch so ein bißchen unter "Unterstützung des Handels am Ort". (s.o.) Naja - war wohl nix.
Die SSD *sollte *wohl die schnellste Komponente sein. Bei mir ja wohl definitiv nicht.


> PS: Installiere bitte mal CrystalDiskInfo und SSDLife (free reicht) und poste mal einen Screenshot der Daten. Vielleicht fällt mir da noch was auf.


Wie belieben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich als völlig unbedarften in dieser Hinsicht sieht das völlig o.k. aus. 

Vielen Dank, mojoxy!


----------



## mojoxy (20. Januar 2012)

Na 129€ geht ja noch. Da haben sie dich wenigstens preislich nicht übers Ohr gehauen. Ist im Netz auch nicht viel günstiger.

Aber wie lange hast du das SSD denn schon? Ich dachte das ist ganz neu?


----------



## mojoxy (20. Januar 2012)

Ach was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist (sorry bin auch bisschen müde heute...):

Falls du noch nicht Windows neu gemacht hast, führe unbedingt einen secure erase durch! Das hilft oft echt Wunder.


----------



## Heretic (20. Januar 2012)

@
*mojoxy* 

Dann bitte auch richtig zitieren. Wüsste nicht das ich das geschrieben habe:



> Edit: Das ist mir gerade auch noch aufgefallen, wollen wir auch gleich noch mal richtig stellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit: @sata 2 oder sata 3
Komisch hast du schonmal ne SSD die Sata 3 hat am Sata 2 gehabt ? Ich schon über ne halbes jahr. Und interessanter weise konnte die SSD ihre wirkliche Maximal leistung erst mit Sata3 entfalten. Auch im 4k und 4k - 64thrd.
Merken tut man das eher weniger . Wenn man ganz genau aufpasst , aber sonst eher nicht , das stimmt. Aber Sata 3 finde ich deutlich leistungsstärker. Gerade bei so einer kompenente würde ich lieber 50 Euro mehr ausgeben und eine gute SSD nehmen die wirklich leistung hat.
Und von von Vertex oder Agility war nicht die rede... ich habe doch extra noch welche angebene die den entsprechenden unterschied aufweisen.


----------



## mojoxy (21. Januar 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> edit: @sata 2 oder sata 3
> Komisch hast du schonmal ne SSD die Sata 3 hat am Sata 2 gehabt ?


Klar, habe schon so ziemlich jede Konstellation durch. Und natürlich ist SATA 6Gb/s SATA 3Gb/s überlegen, aber halt auch nur, wenn beide die gleiche "Controllerart" sind. Sprich beide im Chipsatz integriert, oder beide externe Controller. Ansonsten gilt o.g. Rangfolge: SATA 6Gb/s extern, SATA 3Gb/s intern, SATA 6Gb/s intern (bezogen auf Windowsbetrieb).


----------



## Textmarker (6. Februar 2012)

*UPDATE*


mojoxy schrieb:


> UIUIUIUIUIUIUIUI! Hier wird ja auch viel Mist geschrieben, wenn der Tag lang ist
> Vor der Installation bitte noch beachten:
> 1) AHCI für den Controller aktivieren (hast du ja bereits, noch mal ins BIOS schauen schadet aber auch nicht)
> 2) SSD an den Port_0 (oder 1 wenn es keine 0 gibt - jeder Hersteller zählt hier anders) stecken
> ...


Ich habe ein wenig den Aufwand gescheut, deshalb hat es etwas gedauert, sorry!
Hier also ein Update zu meiner Problematik:

Ich habe alle Deine Ratschläge befolgt und auch vorher die SSD mit SecureErase gelöscht.
Danach schön Win7 aufgespielt (von wegen schnell mal neu aufgesetzt: Das  Ganze hat mich (inklusive 96 Updates!) den gesamten gestrigen Tag  gekostet  ) und direkt noch mal den Benchmark gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) Direkt nach Installation des Programms




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Nachdem ich die 2. Festplatte auch noch angeschlossen habe.

1 ist halb so schnell wie noch mein Durchgang im 1. Post, 2 verdoppelt diese Leistung.
Tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht warum.

Wie auch immer, demnach wäre ich bei 210 Punkten.
Schneller läuft mein System jetzt aber immer noch nicht (merkbar).
Was mache ich jetzt mit der SSD? Austauschen?

Oder liegt mein Geschwindigkeitsproblem irgendwo anders?
Was sonst könnte denn noch so mein System ausbremsen? Und vor allem: Wie kann ich das diagnostizieren?

Viel Arbeit für 100 Punkte...
*Ich bin für Tipps nach wie vor dankbar!*

Ach, noch eine Frage: Zum Einschätzen der Bootzeit messt Ihr a) ab  drücken des Einschaltknopfs, bzw. erstem Pieps des Mainboards oder b)  wenn die Meldung kommt "Windows wird geladen"? Bei mir braucht's alleine  von a nach b nämlich 18 Sekunden.


----------



## Zomg (6. Februar 2012)

Was sagt denn der Hersteller zu nem Firmware Update das kann wunder bewirken ...


----------



## Textmarker (6. Februar 2012)

Verbatim habe ich gestern abend auch über den Support per e-mail kontaktiert, aber bisher noch keine Antwort.
Ich bin mal gespannt, was die zu den Benchmark Ergebnissen sagen.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Februar 2012)

Deine Anhänge kann ich leider nicht sehen. Lad die noch mal richtig hoch.

Zum Messen der Einschaltzeit: Ich würde beides Messen. Auf die Dauer deines BIOS-Boots hat dein SSD keinen Einfluss. Erst wenn das Logo erscheint und Windows lädt, da kommt es auf das System an


----------



## Textmarker (6. Februar 2012)

Komisch, die Anhänge sind auf meinem Compi nur zu sehen, wenn ich auf Beitrag editieren klicke - dann stehen die Bilder im Text. In der Normalansicht steht nur "Anhang 517354". Mal sehen, was sich da machen lässt.

Bild 1 nach Aufspielen von Win7:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2 nach Anklemmen der Festplatten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ich habe hier genau das gleiche Problem wie beschrieben... Geht der Link denn auch nicht?

Und was die Einschaltzeit betrifft: Daher ja genau die Frage! Wenn die 18 Sekunden *nicht *von der SSD beeinflusst sind, ist dann nicht die Lösung meines Problems an einer anderen Stelle zu suchen?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2012)

Also das mit den Bildern müssen wir noch mal üben  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

Was ist denn genau nun langsam, oder kommt dir langsam vor?


----------



## Zomg (7. Februar 2012)

Also dein System ist etwas langsamer als das meine. Natürlich kommt es auch auf die SSD an aber von Windows wird gestartet bis ich kann arbeiten dauerts bei mir knappe 4-5 Sekunden (Mit öffnen von Spybot + Skype + Avira + Nvidia etc), aber länger als 10 Sekunden dürfte es mit ner SSD normalerweise nicht dauern auf nem relativ frischem System. Wie schon gesagt schau bitte nach nem Firmware Update beim Hersteller, viele Probleme werden dadurch behoben und wenn die SSD schon paar Monate bei deinem Verkäufer rumgelegen ist, kann es gut sein, dass dort noch eine sehr alte Firmware Version drauf ist. Und unnötig ist ein Update auf keinen Fall, dadurch können Probleme wie der Bluescreen of Death umgangen werden...


----------



## Textmarker (7. Februar 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Also das mit den Bildern müssen wir noch mal üben  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


Danke für den Link, ich habe es genau so gemacht, wie im Tutorial beschrieben. Jetzt klappt's plötzlich... (siehe Post auf Seite 2)


> Was ist denn genau nun langsam, oder kommt dir langsam vor?


Das ist so: Ich schalte den Computer ein. Vom ersten Pieps des Mainboards bis zum Erscheinen des Windows Startbildschirms "Windwos wird gestartet" vergehen 18 Sekunden.
Das halte ich für ziemlich lange. Ist das objektiv so? Wie lange dauert es denn bei Euch?
Da diese Zeit *eben nicht *von der SSD abhängig ist, frage ich mich, warum es so lange dauert (Hardwarefehler, Mainboard langsam?) und wie man die Fehlerquelle finden kann.

Darüberhinaus braucht das System vom Startbildschirm (s.o.) bis zum Einlog-Bildschirm geschlagene *66* Sekunden! Und es ist *nichts *(außer Firefox und Thunderbird) installiert. Es handelt sich um ein ganz frisch aufgesetztes System!
Wenn Zomg schreibt, er braucht nur *4-5* Sekunden dafür, ist doch definitiv etwas faul! 

Allerdings hängt auch Windows _im _Betrieb. So möchte ich in Thunderbird eine Mail löschen und warte mehr als 5 Sekunden, bis das geschehen ist. Im nächsten Moment geht es dann wieder ganz schnell. Ich wechsle zu Firefox und warte wieder 2 Sekunden. Da wird man doch wahnsinnig.
Als ob das System mit ganz anderen Dingen beschäftigt wäre... Aber es ist doch ganz frisch!

@ZOMG: Ich habe bei Verbatim angerufen. Der Support sagte, ein Firmwareupdate gäbe es _noch _nicht. In Vergleichtests habe die Platte im Mittelfeld gelegen. Ansonsten war er eigentlich keine große Hilfe...


----------



## hbf878 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe das selbe MB wie du (rev 2.1). Ich will mir auch eine SSD (hab im moment hdds) zulegen und habe dazu schon etwas recherchiert. Dabei habe ich folgendes zum langsamen bootvorgang gefunden (lt screenshot auf seite 1 hast du ja nicht den amd-trieber installiert):

Zitat von "Feuerferkel"
"Es ist seit Ewigkeiten bekannt, dass Gigabyte-Boards beim Booten von SSD mit dem MS AHCI-Treiber genau an dieser Stelle eine 1-3 minütige Pause einlegen. Ein Bios Update "kann" helfen muss aber nicht. Installiert man den AMD-AHCI Treiber gibts diese Denkpause nicht. Man verliert aber die TRIM-Fähigkeit dadurch. Erst ab den 8XX Boards ist dieser Fehler komplett raus soweit ich das noch mitbekommen habe bzw TRIM funktioniert dann auch mit dem AMD-Treiber." 

Antwort von "Stromann":
"Habe den SATA Treiber von AMD installiert und es funktioniert jetzt wunderbar!"
Quelle: h**p://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=961489
Anmerkung von mir: Trim funktioniert wohl auch unter SB7xx, was aber AMD irgendwie weder bestätigen noch dementieren will. 

auch hier geht das booten nach der Installation des AMD-Treibers schneller: GA-MA770-UD3 - Gedenkpause beim booten von Windows 7 - Sockel AM2(+) - GIGABYTE Forum

Ich habe übrigens auch ab und zu Hänger beim Wechsel zwischen Programmfenstern und beim Surfen, wobei ich da als Ursache die Festplatte vermute . 


hbf

PS: hab gerade meinen Boot gestoppt (mit HDDs):
1. AHCI im Bios, Port 4/5 in "as sata mode":
Knopf drücken bis Pieps: 4s
Bildschirm mit Bios, CPU, RAm Info, incl kurzes Erscheinen von "Detecting Ide Drives" (obwohl AHCI aktiviert): 5s
AHCI Erkennung der Platten: 3s
Bildschirm mit der großen Tabelle und "verifying DMI Pool Data": 2s
Anschalten bis Bios ende gesamt: 14s
von Bios bis Anmeldebildschirm "Windows wird gestartet": 30s
"Willkommen":12s

(2. native IDE mode:
Knopf - Pieps: 8s
1. Bios-Bildschirm: 10s
Bildschirm mit großer Tabelle: 2s
Anschalten - Bios gesamt: 20s
von Bios bis Anmeldebildschirm "Windows wird gestartet": 35s
"Willkommen":12s)


----------



## Textmarker (7. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Info, hbf878!

Es ist jetzt nicht so, als ob das System eingefroren wäre, wie in dem letzten Link angegeben - es dauert halt nur sehr lange. Das Win Logo ist zu sehen und bewegt sich auch leicht. Von einer 1-3 minütigen Pause kann also nicht die Rede sein.
Ich würde jetzt also zuerst mal nach einem BIOS Update suchen. Meine revision ist die 1.0.
Nur um ganz sicherzugehen: AMD-AHCI Treiber = AMD-SATA Treiber? 

Nochmals Danke für den Tipp!

...und dann kam doch noch die Mail von Verbatim mit Vergleichsgrafiken von verschiedenen SSD's.
Ist leider in einer doc-Datei gewesen, habe ich zu pdf umgewandelt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Kann ich momentan aufgrund fehlender Programme (s.o.) nicht anders anbieten.

Dort steht meine SSD immer im Mittelfeld, wobei mir die verglichenen SSD's allerdings nichts sagen. 

EDIT/UPDATE: Ich habe über die Gigabyte-Homepage die aktuellsten Mainboard Treiber heruntergeladen und siehe da: Bis zum Win-Startbildschirm dauert es zwar ein wenig länger, aber Windows selbst startet in *13* 
Sekunden (wie geschrieben vorher 66!). 
*
HURRAAH und VIELEN DANK für den Tipp!*

Mal sehen, ob man mit dem AMD-Treiber noch mehr rauskitzeln kann.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2012)

Das deine BIOS-Boot so lange dauert (sicherlich ansichtssache - bei mir braucht es vom Knöpfchen drücken bis zum ersten Bild ca 10s, bis zum Windowsloge ca. 25s) kann an sehr vielen Faktoren liegen. Einige kann man beeinflussen, viele leider nicht.

Das sollte man wissen: Vom Einschalten bis zum ersten Bild auf dem Monitor, muss erst mal das Graka-BIOS booten (falls du ne dedizierte Graka hast). Da kann man ohne großen Aufwand (BIOS-Mod) gar nichts an der Zeit ändern. Das ist also schon mal fest.
Dann kommt der MB-BIOS-Boot. Dieser ist stark abhängig von der Anzahl der Chips (externe SATA-Controller, Onboard-Sound, zusätzliche USB-Controller, usw.) die gestartet werden müssen abhängig. Man kann diesen beschleunigen, indem man alle nicht benötigten Chips deaktiviert. Was du davon braucht und was nicht, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden. Also am besten mal in einer ruhigen Minute durch das BIOS schauen und deaktivieren, was du nicht brauchst.

Aber im Grunde bist du mit 18s noch gut bedient. Das ist für ein Desktop System ein sehr guter Wert! Dein Windows selbst startet nun ja auch zum Glück in einer angemessenen Zeit. 4-5s habe ich selbst auch nur bei einem komplett frischem Windows erreicht. Mit diversen Autostarts und vielen Services bin ich auch irgendwo bei 8-15s (jedes mal bisschen unterschiedlich). Also auch kein Grund mehr zur Aufregung.

Damit sollten ja nun eigentlich alle Problemchen gelöst sein oder?


----------



## Textmarker (7. Februar 2012)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber es hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen.

Mit dem BIOS Update haben sich alle Einstellungen wieder zurückgesetzt.
Daher hat das System von der falschen (nämlich der alten !) Festplatte gebootet. 
Die 13 Sekunden zählen also für die "herkömmliche" HD. 

Nachdem ich alles wieder richtig eingestellt hatte (und auch AHCI wieder eingeschaltet hatte), ergab sich eine Bootzeit von *55 *Sekunden.
Besser als 66, aber verglichen zu den 13 Sekunden bekomme ich das Pipi in die Augen. 

Weiter mit dem AMD-Treiber...

*EDIT: Muß ich dann eigentlich im BIOS den AHCI Treiber wieder rausschmeißen, wenn ich den AMD-Treiber installiert habe?*


mojoxy schrieb:


> Damit sollten ja nun eigentlich alle Problemchen gelöst sein oder?


Mein Windows IST frisch! 

*UPDATE:* Erster Versuch mit gleichem BIOS (also AHCI ein) und AMD-Treiber -> Windows startet *nicht *und muss mit alten Einstellungen zurückgesetzt werden. 
Sollte ich also zuerst den IDE-treiber wieder ins BIOS nehmen und dann den AMD-Treiber aufspielen?


----------



## hbf878 (8. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> EDIT: Muß ich dann eigentlich im BIOS den AHCI Treiber wieder rausschmeißen, wenn ich den AMD-Treiber installiert habe?
> 
> UPDATE: Erster Versuch mit gleichem BIOS (also AHCI ein) und AMD-Treiber -> Windows startet nicht und muss mit alten Einstellungen zurückgesetzt werden.
> Sollte ich also zuerst den IDE-treiber wieder ins BIOS nehmen und dann den AMD-Treiber aufspielen?


 
ahci im bios ist generell erstmal die richtige einstellung. nicht den amd-treiber aufspielen während native ide im bios aktiviert ist. 
was heißt startet nicht? bluescreen? 
hast du es mit dem treiber von der gigabyte-seite versucht? wenn ja, versuch mal den neuesten treiber direkt von amd: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/12-1_vista_win7_32-64_sb.exe
wenn es zu installieren geht, bitte sagen, was bei as-ssd da steht, wo beim ersten screenshot msahci - OK stand



Textmarker schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt nicht so, als ob das System eingefroren wäre, wie in dem letzten Link angegeben - es dauert halt nur sehr lange. Das Win Logo ist zu sehen und bewegt sich auch leicht. Von einer 1-3 minütigen Pause kann also nicht die Rede sein.


es könnte auch sein, dass sich das logo weiterbewegt aber einfach kein festplattenzugriff mehr stattfindet (hatte ich mal). bitte beobachte mal die hdd-aktivitäts-LED deines rechners beim start nach den Bios-bildschirmen und schreib, ob sie sich auffällig verhält (leuchtet dauerhaft, leuchtet einige zeit gar nicht, etc)


zu deinen scores bei as-ssd: die zugriffszeiten sind zu hoch. bitte während des as-ssd-tests einen cpu-kern voll auslasten. anleitung für eine möglichkeit: prime95 herunterladen und installieren/entpacken. dann starten. in den taskmanager gehen und prime95.exe *32 *einem einzelnen* Kern (welcher, ist egal) zuweisen. dann in prime options->tortoure-test klicken, im dann erscheinenden fenster in-place large ffts (oder so ähnlich) wählen, ok drücken. dann as-ssd starten und benchmark ausführen. wenn benchmark fertig - screenshot posten. danach prime (das versteckt sich, wenn man es minimiert, als kleines grünes symbol im systemtray, also unten rechts) beenden, sonst läuft das die ganze zeit im hintergrund mit. 

zu den benchmarks, die dir der support geschickt hat: lesemäßig erreicht ja die ssd offenbar fast herstellerangaben schreibmäßig ist sie deutlich langsamer - kann die ssd überhapt trim? und noch eine frage an den support, oder vllt weißt du es ja: welche einheit hat das unterste diagramm, also das "gesamte leistung" diagramm?

allgemein: was sagt die ereignisanzeige? alles was irgendwie mit controller, festplatte, dateisystem etc zu tun hat, ist interessant

sata-datenkabel und stromkabel der ssd schon überprüft/ausgetauscht?

sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein. ich denke mal, dass das problem irgendwo zwischen ssd, mainboard(bzw chipsatz/controller) und treiber liegt. darauf deutet für mich der leistungsunterschied zwischen den screenshots in post 13 hin (hast du da wirklich nur die festplatte(n) dazugesteckt?]. und hast du eigentlich irgendwelche besonderen bios-einstellungen?

zur vermeidung von bootproblemen könntest du auch versuchen, alles "unnötige" zu deaktivierne/entfernen, z.b. cardreader, usb-geräte, aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob das hilft

viel glück bei der fehlersuche,
hbf878


----------



## Textmarker (8. Februar 2012)

hbf878 schrieb:


> ahci im bios ist generell erstmal die richtige einstellung. nicht den amd-treiber aufspielen während native ide im bios aktiviert ist.
> was heißt startet nicht? bluescreen?


Beim Start gibt es nach kurzem Erscheinen des Win-Startlogos einen Reset. Ich bin im abgesicherten Modus neu gestartet und habe dann letzte funktoinierende Einstelleungen (oder so) gewählt. Dann startete Win problemlos. Im BIOS stand noch alles auf AHCI.


> hast du es mit dem treiber von der gigabyte-seite versucht? wenn ja, versuch mal den neuesten treiber direkt von amd: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/12-1_vista_win7_32-64_sb.exe


Ich habe direkt den AMD-Treiber geladen.


> wenn es zu installieren geht, bitte sagen, was bei as-ssd da steht, wo beim ersten screenshot msahci - OK stand


Nach der Installation des Treibers stand dort AMD-irgendwas, also hatte der Benchmark den Treiber schon erkannt, obwohl das System den Neustart noch nicht durchgeführt hatte.


> es könnte auch sein, dass sich das logo weiterbewegt aber einfach kein festplattenzugriff mehr stattfindet (hatte ich mal). bitte beobachte mal die hdd-aktivitäts-LED deines rechners beim start nach den Bios-bildschirmen und schreib, ob sie sich auffällig verhält (leuchtet dauerhaft, leuchtet einige zeit gar nicht, etc)


Die Festplatte arbeitet und die Lampe leuchtet.


> zu deinen scores bei as-ssd: die zugriffszeiten sind zu hoch. bitte während des as-ssd-tests einen cpu-kern voll auslasten. anleitung für eine möglichkeit: prime95 herunterladen und installieren/entpacken. dann starten. in den taskmanager gehen und prime95.exe *32 *einem einzelnen* Kern (welcher, ist egal) zuweisen. dann in prime options->tortoure-test klicken, im dann erscheinenden fenster in-place large ffts (oder so ähnlich) wählen, ok drücken. dann as-ssd starten und benchmark ausführen. wenn benchmark fertig - screenshot posten. danach prime (das versteckt sich, wenn man es minimiert, als kleines grünes symbol im systemtray, also unten rechts) beenden, sonst läuft das die ganze zeit im hintergrund mit.


Holla! Das wird wohl ein wenig dauern. Darüber hinaus habe ich noch nie einem Programm einen Rechnerkern zugewiesen. Ich werde berichten.


> zu den benchmarks, die dir der support geschickt hat: lesemäßig erreicht ja die ssd offenbar fast herstellerangaben schreibmäßig ist sie deutlich langsamer - kann die ssd überhapt trim? und noch eine frage an den support, oder vllt weißt du es ja: welche einheit hat das unterste diagramm, also das "gesamte leistung" diagramm?
> 
> allgemein: was sagt die ereignisanzeige? alles was irgendwie mit controller, festplatte, dateisystem etc zu tun hat, ist interessant


Da weiß ich nicht, was Du genau meinst mit Ereignisanzeige? Zumindest bekomme ich im laufenden Betrieb keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstige Meldungen angezeigt.


> sata-datenkabel und stromkabel der ssd schon überprüft/ausgetauscht?


YEP!


> sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein. ich denke mal, dass das problem irgendwo zwischen ssd, mainboard(bzw chipsatz/controller) und treiber liegt. darauf deutet für mich der leistungsunterschied zwischen den screenshots in post 13 hin (hast du da wirklich nur die festplatte(n) dazugesteckt?]. und hast du eigentlich irgendwelche besonderen bios-einstellungen?


Das ist ja das, was mich auch wundert! Ich habe wirklich nur die 2. HD angesteckt und plötzlich erreicht der Benchmark so viel bessere Werte? Ist für mich völlig unlogisch - anders herum hätte ich es eher verstanden.
Besondere BIOS-Einstellungen? Ich würde ja spontan sagen nein, aber was meinst Du genau damit?
Zumal ja die normale HD mit den gleichen BIOS-Einstellungen keine Probleme hatte (siehe 13 vs. 55 sec.).


> zur vermeidung von bootproblemen könntest du auch versuchen, alles "unnötige" zu deaktivierne/entfernen, z.b. cardreader, usb-geräte, aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob das hilft
> 
> viel glück bei der fehlersuche,
> hbf878


*Danke!*

Ich bin versucht, einfach eine andere SSD (Crucial, Samsung), die oben empfohlen wurde zu kaufen, und die einfach mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## hbf878 (8. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Beim Start gibt es nach kurzem Erscheinen des Win-Startlogos einen Reset. Ich bin im abgesicherten Modus neu gestartet und habe dann letzte funktoinierende Einstelleungen (oder so) gewählt. Dann startete Win problemlos. Im BIOS stand noch alles auf AHCI.


wie oft hast du den pc booten lassen? hast du nach dem ersten neustart, als es den reset gab, gleich beim nächsten neustart "letzte bekannte funktionierende konfiguration" (so heißt das glaube ich) gewählt oder versucht, den pc nochmal normal zu booten? (der ahci-treiber braucht mehrere neustarts, um alles korrekt zu installieren). erschien beim "reset" ganz kurz ein bluescreen? also ein blauer bildschirm mit weißer schrift drauf?



Textmarker schrieb:


> Holla! Das wird wohl ein wenig dauern. Darüber hinaus habe ich noch nie einem Programm einen Rechnerkern zugewiesen. Ich werde berichten.


hier nochmal in bildern: 
um das bild größer zu sehen, in neuem tab öffnen (mit maus auf das bild hier im text klicken, dann auf das dann erscheinende bild (mit dem schwarzen hintergrund drum 'rum) mit dem mausrad klicken und dann im neuen tab z.b. mit strg+mausrad drehen zommen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dadurch kann man gucken, ob die zugriffsteiten besser werden (die sind ohne andere angeschlossene festplatte ja deutlich zu hoch, und auch mit der anagschlossenen hdd sind sie noch zu hoch. das ist jetzt aber eher "benchmarkkosmetik", also wirklich leistung bekommst du dadurch nicht. 



Textmarker schrieb:


> Da weiß ich nicht, was Du genau meinst mit Ereignisanzeige? Zumindest bekomme ich im laufenden Betrieb keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstige Meldungen angezeigt.


such mal im startmenü (also um suchfeld ganz unten) nach "ereig". da müsste dann der eintrag "Ereignisanzeige" stehen. die ereignisanzeige als admin starten und in der linken spalte zu benutzerdefinierte ansichten->administrative ereignisse navigieren und dann rechts gucken. 

wie sehen eigentlich die smart-werte der festplatte aus (also der HDD)? 



Textmarker schrieb:


> Ich bin versucht, einfach eine andere SSD (Crucial, Samsung), die oben empfohlen wurde zu kaufen, und die einfach mal auszuprobieren.


viel mehr fällt mir irgendwie auch nicht ein. vllt hat ja jemand anderes noch eine idee. 



Textmarker schrieb:


> Besondere BIOS-Einstellungen? Ich würde ja spontan sagen nein, aber was meinst Du genau damit?
> Zumal ja die normale HD mit den gleichen BIOS-Einstellungen keine Probleme hatte (siehe 13 vs. 55 sec.).


hast du irgendwas an den taktraten verändert? und hast du mal die ssd gebencht, als sie nicht systemplatte war? also von hdd gebootet und dann die ssd gebenchmarkt?



Textmarker schrieb:


> Ich habe direkt den AMD-Treiber geladen.


Dann könntest du ja auch mal den gigabyte-treiber ausprobieren (http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileLis...er_chipset_amd_7series-v2.0_win7-64_novga.exe) edit: das sieht für mich aber nicht so aus, als wäre das der richtige. also vielleicht doch nochmal mit dem anderen treiber probieren. 


mfg
hbf878

PS: hast du dir eigentlich schon hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/49 die beiden oben angepinnten themen angeguckt?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Ich bin versucht, einfach eine andere SSD (Crucial, Samsung), die oben empfohlen wurde zu kaufen, und die einfach mal auszuprobieren.


Wird dir, außer das aktuelle SSD ist tatsächlich defekt, nichts bringen. Kein SSD (auch die billigsten und langsamsten nicht) ist so langsam, dass es sich derart äußert.

Das mit dem Reboot bzw. Reset beim Windows-Start, klingt sehr stark nach AHCI im BIOS aktiviert aber nicht unter Windows. Hattest du vor der Win-Installation schon AHCI im BIOS aktiviert? Wenn nein ist alles klar, wenn doch, dann kann es daran liegen, dass der AMD-Treiber bisschen unfug getrieben hat 
Der Windows-AHCI-Treiber wird nämlich nur automatisch während der WIN-Install geladen, wenn AHCI aktiviert ist, ansonsten nur der IDE. Kann man aber in der Registry nachträglich noch ändern.

Deine allgemein Config scheint ja schon nicht recht sauber zu sein, wenn du mehrere Festplatten hast, verschiedene WIN-Versionen darauf und noch nicht mal richtig weißt von welcher du gerade bootest... Wie sollen wir denn da von der Entfernung aus noch durchsteigen? 

Häng wirklich mal nur das SSD dran und stecke sonst alles ab, auch optische Laufwerke, um hier Probleme auszuschließen.


----------



## Textmarker (8. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Bemühungen.

Der PC bootete nur einmal. Dabei kam er nach dem Win-Startbildschirm nur 1-2 sec. weit und ist dann ohne Bluescreen direkt wieder neugestartet (BIOS Abfrage, etc.).

Wenn prime95 sowieso nur Benchmarkkosmetik betriebt, dann möchte ich ungern mein Platte damit belasten. Zumal es, wie Du sagst, ja keinen Geschwindigkeitsschub gibt.

Die Ereignisanzeige zeigt mir ganz viel.  Das meiste hat mit meiner Grafikkarte zu tun (atikmdag). Ferner finde ich gestern abend mehrmals "Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Harddisk2\DRx gefunden." Das war allerdings, bevor ich den AMD-Treiber installierte. Nach dem Neustart findet sich kein solcher Eintrag mehr.
Wonach müsste ich denn da suchen? Andere Einträge unter "Disk" gibt es keine.

An den Taktraten habe ich nichts geändert und wenn ich jetzt von der 2. HD boote (Einstellung im BIOS verändert), wird trotzdem von der SSD geladen. Ich probiere jetzt mal den Gigabyte-Treiber.

*Und noch 'ne Frage: Wenn ich denn eine Samsung 830 einbauen möchte, brauche ich doch einen SATA III-Controller, oder nicht? Welcher ist dann zu empfehlen?*

Nochmals Danke!


----------



## mojoxy (8. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Der PC bootete nur einmal. Dabei kam er nach dem Win-Startbildschirm nur 1-2 sec. weit und ist dann ohne Bluescreen direkt wieder neugestartet (BIOS Abfrage, etc.).


Ganz klares IDE / AHCI Problem. Controller auf IDE stellen, booten, AHCI Treiber in der Registry aktivieren, Controller wieder auf AHCI stellen und sich freuen 



Textmarker schrieb:


> *Und noch 'ne Frage: Wenn ich denn eine Samsung 830 einbauen möchte, brauche ich doch einen SATA III-Controller, oder nicht? Welcher ist dann zu empfehlen?*


Ne bloß nicht!  Die ganzen externen Controller sind allesamt langsamer, als die internen, selbst wenn sie einen Standard "weiter" sind. SATA ist sowieso abwärtskompatibel, sprich das SSD würde dann ganz normal mit SATA 3Gb/s funktionieren.
Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass du mit einem anderen SSD weniger Probleme haben wirst, als mit der jetzigen. Das sind alles keine SSD Probleme was du da beschreibst, sondern einfach verhunzte Config  Es sei denn dein aktuelles SSD ist tatsächlich defekt.


----------



## hbf878 (8. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Wenn prime95 sowieso nur Benchmarkkosmetik betriebt, dann möchte ich ungern mein Platte damit belasten. Zumal es, wie Du sagst, ja keinen Geschwindigkeitsschub gibt.


das belastet die ssd nicht mehr, als nur mit as-ssd zu benchmarken. es läuft halt nur ein programm dabei im hintergrund. musst du natürlich nicht machen 



Textmarker schrieb:


> Die Ereignisanzeige zeigt mir ganz viel.  Das meiste hat mit meiner Grafikkarte zu tun (atikmdag). Ferner finde ich gestern abend mehrmals "Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Harddisk2\DRx gefunden." Das war allerdings, bevor ich den AMD-Treiber installierte. Nach dem Neustart findet sich kein solcher Eintrag mehr.
> Wonach müsste ich denn da suchen? Andere Einträge unter "Disk" gibt es keine.


hast du unter "administrative ereignisse" geguckt?
hast du zu der zeit, als die harddisk-fehler auftraten, ein usb-gerät genutzt (das vllt vorne an deinem computer angeschlossen war (usb-stick?)? hat dein computer einen (eingebauten) cardreader?



Textmarker schrieb:


> *Und noch 'ne Frage: Wenn ich denn eine Samsung 830 einbauen möchte, brauche ich doch einen SATA III-Controller, oder nicht? Welcher ist dann zu empfehlen?*


nein, brauchst du prinzipiell nicht. weil: einen sata III-Controller könntest du nur an einem pci-express-steckplatz anschließen. die pci-express-steckplätze sind aber oft nicht sehr schnell, weil sie schlecht an die cpu angebunden sind. außerdem gehen die daten dann einen "umweg", statt praktisch auf dem schnellsten weg von der cpu zur ssd zu fließen. bei vielen tests sind die ssds am externen (so nennt man die über pci angschlossenen sata(III)-controller) sataIII-controller zwar beim sequenziellen lesen etwas schneller gewesen (als die sataII-controller vom mainboard), aber bei den anderen disziplinen war der unterschied nicht so deutlich. benutz einfach den internen (=vom mainboard) sataII-controller und du würdest 1. keinen unterschied spüren und 2. wäre real auch maximal ein unterschied von 15% oder so vorhanden. das macht z.B. beim windows-boot, wo viele kleine dateien gelesen werden, überhaupt keinen unterschied. also: spar das geld und kauf keinen sataIII-controller


----------



## Textmarker (8. Februar 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Wird dir, außer das aktuelle SSD ist tatsächlich defekt, nichts bringen. Kein SSD (auch die billigsten und langsamsten nicht) ist so langsam, dass es sich derart äußert.
> 
> Das mit dem Reboot bzw. Reset beim Windows-Start, klingt sehr stark nach AHCI im BIOS aktiviert aber nicht unter Windows. Hattest du vor der Win-Installation schon AHCI im BIOS aktiviert? Wenn nein ist alles klar, wenn doch, dann kann es daran liegen, dass der AMD-Treiber bisschen unfug getrieben hat
> Der Windows-AHCI-Treiber wird nämlich nur automatisch während der WIN-Install geladen, wenn AHCI aktiviert ist, ansonsten nur der IDE. Kann man aber in der Registry nachträglich noch ändern.


*Vor *dem Neuaufsetzen von Windows am Wochenende hatte ich AHCI im BIOS aktiviert. Demnach sollte sich Windows selbst AHCI "aktiviert" haben. Und so ist es in der Registry auch vermerkt.


> Deine allgemein Config scheint ja schon nicht recht sauber zu sein, wenn du mehrere Festplatten hast, verschiedene WIN-Versionen darauf und noch nicht mal richtig weißt von welcher du gerade bootest... Wie sollen wir denn da von der Entfernung aus noch durchsteigen?
> 
> Häng wirklich mal nur das SSD dran und stecke sonst alles ab, auch optische Laufwerke, um hier Probleme auszuschließen.


Sorry für das ganze Durcheinander und nochmals vielen Dank, daß Ihr Euch die Mühe macht, so ein verkorkstes System zu verbessern.

Ich habe jetzt also alles abgeklemmt, doch der Benchmark bleibt der Gleiche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mojoxy schrieb:


> Ganz klares IDE / AHCI Problem. Controller auf IDE  stellen, booten, AHCI Treiber in der Registry aktivieren, Controller  wieder auf AHCI stellen und sich freuen


Aha! Da wäre ich allerdings nicht drauf gekommen. Stimmt das denn auch, wenn wie oben beschrieben AHCI sowohl im BIOS als auch in Win aktiviert ist?


> Ne bloß nicht!  Die  ganzen externen Controller sind allesamt langsamer, als die internen,  selbst wenn sie einen Standard "weiter" sind. SATA ist sowieso  abwärtskompatibel, sprich das SSD würde dann ganz normal mit SATA 3Gb/s  funktionieren.
> Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass du mit einem anderen  SSD weniger Probleme haben wirst, als mit der jetzigen. Das sind alles  keine SSD Probleme was du da beschreibst, sondern einfach verhunzte  Config  Es sei denn dein aktuelles SSD ist tatsächlich defekt.


Ist gebongt. Vorhaben begraben. 


hbf878 schrieb:


> hast du unter "administrative ereignisse" geguckt?


Ja.


> hast  du zu der zeit, als die harddisk-fehler auftraten, ein usb-gerät  genutzt (das vllt vorne an deinem computer angeschlossen war  (usb-stick?)? hat dein computer einen (eingebauten) cardreader?


Nein und nein.


> nein,  brauchst du prinzipiell nicht. weil: einen sata III-Controller könntest  du nur an einem pci-express-steckplatz anschließen. die  pci-express-steckplätze sind aber oft nicht sehr schnell, weil sie  schlecht an die cpu angebunden sind. außerdem gehen die daten dann einen  "umweg", statt praktisch auf dem schnellsten weg von der cpu zur ssd zu  fließen. bei vielen tests sind die ssds am externen (so nennt man die  über pci angschlossenen sata(III)-controller) sataIII-controller zwar  beim sequenziellen lesen etwas schneller gewesen (als die  sataII-controller vom mainboard), aber bei den anderen disziplinen war  der unterschied nicht so deutlich. benutz einfach den internen (=vom  mainboard) sataII-controller und du würdest 1. keinen unterschied spüren  und 2. wäre real auch maximal ein unterschied von 15% oder so  vorhanden. das macht z.B. beim windows-boot, wo viele kleine dateien  gelesen werden, überhaupt keinen unterschied. also: spar das geld und  kauf keinen sataIII-controller


 Das trifft ja das, was mojoxy geschrieben hat. Ich habe verstanden. Danke.


----------



## hbf878 (8. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Das trifft ja das, was mojoxy geschrieben hat. Ich habe verstanden. Danke.


hatte die antwort von mojoxy nicht gesehen 



Textmarker schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt also alles abgeklemmt, doch der Benchmark bleibt der Gleiche:


also ohne HDD? dieses Mal sind die Werte dann ja besser als das letzte mal ohne hdd, oder?

also: zu diesen ereignissen "Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Harddisk2\DRx gefunden.". Das betrifft wohl die Massenspeicher (also HDD oder SSD). Hattest du, als die Fehler auftraten, auch die HDD angeschlossen (oder ein anderes massenspeichergerät [usb-stick, usb-hdd etc])? Wenn nicht, betrifft das Problem ziemlich sicher die SSD. zweifeln lässt mich die 2 hinter harddisk. welche nummer hat die ssd in der datenträgerverwaltung (wichtig)?
google sagt, dass der fehler oft im zusammenhang mit fehlern bei der pufferung oder fehlern beim sicheren entfernen von usb-sticks/ -festplatten sowie bei problemen mit cardreadern auftritt. bei mir tritt das problem übrigens auch auf, allerdings auch im zusammenhang mit* usb-geräten*. 

im zusammenhang mit fehlern mit *usb-geräten* beim kopieren von daten:
"das Problem wird entweder durch einen fehlerhaften Controller-Treiber verursacht oder durch einen Hardware-Defekt des Mainboards. Also nochmals versuchen, aktuelle Treiber zu installieren, ggf. mal ein BIOS Update machen. Hilft das auch nicht, kontaktiere bitte den Hersteller des Mainboards."
der fehler kann wohl auch bei nicht-korrigierbaren lesefehlern auf sata-disks auftreten...

oft wird als lösung eine aktualisierung/neuinstallation des chipsatztreibers vorgeschlagen. das ist ja der auf seite 3 direkt zu amd verlinkte treiber (der aktuelle). du könntest die installation vielleicht nochmal versuchen, irgendwie scheinen die southbridgetreiber eine wichtige rolle zu spielen. 

weiß jemand, ob es ssd-überprüfungs-/untersuchungstools gibt? vllt damit mal die ssd überprüfen (naja, ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass es so ein ssd-tool für deine ssd gibt und dass dieses fehler finden würde, aber vielleicht liege ich ja falsch)

wie hoch ist der smart wert "ultra dma crc error count"/"ultraDMA CRC Fehler" [in crystal disk info] bei deiner hdd?

also, das problem liegt meiner meinung nach beim ahci/sata/chipsatz-treiber, wir können aber auch einen hardwaredefekt oder inkompatibilität nicht ausschließen. 

viel glück weiterhin 
hbf


ach ja: lässt sich der "device\harddisk..."-fehler irgendwie reproduzieren, also z.b. durch große dateien verschieben/kopieren oder durch benchmarken? es wäre gut, wenn wir genau wüssten, wann der fehler auftritt, bzw in welchen situationen...

und noch was: google bietet zu deinem disk-fehler tausende einträge. guck doch da einfach mal ein bisschen, wie die probleme gelöst wurden


----------



## Textmarker (8. Februar 2012)

Danke hbf878!
Der Verweis auch mojoxys Beitrag war gar nicht böse gemeint, ich bitte das zu entschuldigen. 
Ich wollte nur klarstellen, daß ich auch kein Geld zu verschenken habe mit einem unnötigen Neukauf. 

Nachdenken hilft!  Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, daß ich einen USB-Stick am Rechner hatte, um die ursprüngliche docx-Datei des Supports in eine pdf-Datei umwandeln zu können. Da ich ja auf meinem Rechner momentan so gut wie nichts installiert habe, musste ich die Datei per USB-Stick auf mein Notebook laden und dort umwandeln.
Das dürfte dann wohl die Fehlerquelle sein, zumal der Fehler ja nach gestern 19 Uhr nicht mehr auftrat.
Momentan hängt ja nur die SSD dran, die ist Datenträger 0. Dann dürfte die HDD wohl 1 oder 2 (je nach DVD-Laufwerk) sein. Im Bios ist die SSD Nr. 1 und HDD Nr.2.

Der letzte Screenshot ist *ohne *weitere Laufwerke (momentaner Zustand).
D.h. besser, als direkt nach dem Aufspielen von Windows (ohne HDD) und geringfügig schlechter als mit allen Laufwerken. (Bilder in post 19) 

Was meinst Du zu mojoxys Vorschlag: 





> Ganz klares IDE / AHCI Problem. Controller auf IDE stellen, booten, AHCI  Treiber in der Registry aktivieren, Controller wieder auf AHCI stellen  und sich freuen


?
Soll ich den mal zuerst umsetzen (dazu muss ich dann *zuerst *in der registry den AHCI Treiber mit dem Wert 3 versehen, oder?), oder doch Deinen Tipp mit dem AMD-Treiber?


----------



## mojoxy (9. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Was meinst Du zu mojoxys Vorschlag: ?
> Soll ich den mal zuerst umsetzen (dazu muss ich dann *zuerst *in der registry den AHCI Treiber mit dem Wert 3 versehen, oder?), oder doch Deinen Tipp mit dem AMD-Treiber?


Ne kannste lassen. Das Problem besteht ja scheinbar nicht mehr, denn der AHCI Treiber ist ja laut AS-SSD aktiv.


----------



## hbf878 (9. Februar 2012)

du solltest auf jeden fall nochmal versuchen, den amd-treiber zu installieren. 

noch eine frage zur hdd: du schreibst, dass du nicht von hdd booten kannst, sondern dann von ssd (abgesehen davon, dass sie ja gerade abgesteckt ist). hast du während des bios screens mal f12 gedrückt und dann die hdd ausgewählt? dann dürfte das nicht passieren. (das musst du ja nicht jetzt machen, du kannst auch die hdd erstmal ausgestöpselt lassen)

ein paar ideen, die ich hätte um den verursacher des problems festzustellen:
1. wenn dir z.b. ein freund einen sata-controller leihen würde, könnte man die ssd an einen externen sataII-oder sataIII-controller anschließen. (extra deswegen lohnt es sich aber nicht, einen controller kaufen. dieser versuch wäre möglich, wenn dir zufällig ein bekannter kurzzeitig einen sata-controller leihen kann). dann müsstest du die ssd daran anschließen. meine überlegung dabei: 1. auch wenn der controller schwächer ist als der interne, sollte er doch 150mb/s schaffen. dadurch könnte man überprüfen, ob zumindest die schreibwerte (sequenziell) der ssd ansteigen 2. soweit ich weiß, werden die festplatten am externen controller dann mit den sata-controller-herstellereigenen treibern angesprochen [also nicht mit msahci/amdsata] (damit könnte man das treiberproblem/kompatibilitätsproblem des amd-satatreibers umgehen) [@all korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege]

2. nochmal die hdd anschließen an den internen sata-controller (wäre eine option, wenn hier keiner mehr ne idee hat) und dann:
a. mal die hdd benchmarken (wenn die nicht über 115mb/s schreibend schafft, dann könnte die schreibrate durch controller/treiber begrenzt sein) ach ja: der messwert bei seq in as-ssd reicht, also nur das häckchen vor seq lassen, sonst dauert das ewig 
b. hdd und ssd gleichzeitig benchen (wieder nur seq). die schreibe- und lesewerte müssten dabei etwa gleich bleiben (denke ich) im vergleich zu den messwerten aus a bzw den vorherigen benchmark-ergebnissen der ssd. wenn nicht, hat vllt der controller oder der treiber schwierigkeiten. einfach as-ssd zweimal starten, in einem fenster die ssd, in dem anderen die hdd auswählen, und dann möglichst gleichzeitig den (nur seq) benchmark in beiden fenstern startén
c. ssd abstecken, von hdd starten. dann auf dem hdd-windows den amd-treiber (den neusten) installieren und gucken, ob alles glattgeht. wenn die installation klappt, nach 2 neustarts die ssd wieder anschließen und gucken, was passiert, ggf benchmarken. 
aber warte am besten mal mit dem anschließen der hdd darauf, dass mojoxy sein/ihr ok gibt. vllt hat er/sie noch eine idee 

zu deiner "bootdisk"-frage im gb-forum: wenn du den preinstall-driver press f6 ... meinst: den braucht man eigentlich für windows xp: das bringt keine native (=eingebaute) ahci-unterstützung mit. wenn du xp im ahci-modus installiern willst, erkennt das winxp-setup die sata-platten im ahci-modus nicht. dann musst du an einer bestimmten stelle f6 drücken, um den ahci-treiber einzubindne, damit winxp die platten findet und sich darauf installiert. brauchst du für min 7 normalerweise nicht, da native ahci-unterstützung (mit msahci)

hbf

*wenn hier jemand die kombination gigabyte ma770-ud3 und ssd ohne probleme verwendet, bitte posten, welche** treiber etc verwendet wurden *


----------



## Keks90 (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Habe auch ein Problem mit meiner Crucial m4 128 gb dass ich mir nicht erkären kann.
Habe AHCI im Bios eingestellt und dann Win7 Pro 64 Bit installiert weiterhin alle Treiber installiert und im ssd bios steht auch die aktuelle Firmware 309.
Nun habe ich mit AS Ssd einen Benchmark durch geführt und es kam solch ein seltsames Ergebnis raus. (siehe Bild unten)
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Mein System:

Cpu: i7-930 @ 3,8 Ghz
Ram: 6 Gb G.Skill 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 480
HDD: Crucial m4 128 Gb und Samsung Spinpoint 1 Tb
Mainboard: Asus Rampage III Gene

Mfg Keks


----------



## hbf878 (9. Februar 2012)

hallo, 
gibt es sonst probleme beim booten oder im betrieb? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass deine m4 ein paar gigabyte pro sekunde liest, aber nur wenige mb schreibt . das sieht eher nach nem auslesefehler aus. 
führ doch mal einen benchmark mit einem anderen benchmark-programm durch. 
wenn diese merkwürdigen werte dein einziges problem sind (du also keinerlei fehler/probleme im normalen windows-betrieb bemerkst), musst du dir keine sorgen machen 
hbf

edit: 
das selbe problem hat hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread-740.html der user shoon. hier wird u.a. die nutzung einer älteren as-ssd-version vorgeschlagen - könntest du ja auch mal probieren


----------



## Keks90 (9. Februar 2012)

Also der Betrieb ist ansonsten fehlerfrei. Aber habe noch mal ins Bios geschaut und gemerkt dass ich nur AHCI am Controller eingestellt habe und am Mainboard selbst war noch IDE eingestellt 
Werde das System zur Sicherheit jetzt erneut aufsetzen und die Einstellungen korrigieren.
Mal schauen was passiert.

Danke für deine Antwort und ich probier auch mal ein anderes Benchprogramm aus.

Mfg Keks


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2012)

@Keks90: Definitiv ein Auslesefehler. Zudem steckt dein SSD am falschen Port. So wirst du nicht das Optimum aus ihr herausholen. Steck die mal lieber wieder an den internen SATA 3Gb/s Port. Der Marvell ist langsamer im alltäglichen Gebrauch. Zudem ist das Booten von dem auch bisschen langsamer, als vom internen 

@hbf878: Zu 1) Ne gute Idee. So kann evtl. auch Probleme mit dem MB-SATA-Controller ausschließen. Und ja so viel langsamer sind die externen Controller auch nicht, aber wenn wir schon ein SSD haben, dann wollen wir auch das Maximum herausholen, oder nicht?


----------



## Textmarker (10. Februar 2012)

Hi Keks!

Bei Deinem Problem wurde Dir ja hoffentlich schon geholfen.
Von mir nur ganz nebenbei noch ein Tipp: AS-SSD läßt einen Screenshot vom Ergebnis anfertigen. Datei - Screenshot. 

@hbf878: Ich habe leider keinen, der mir gerade mal mit einem Controller aushelfen kann. Bis dato war _ich _immer der, der mit etwas aushalf...

Ich habe mal folgendes gemacht:
Die Faxe echt dicke, habe ich beide Festplatten komplett gelöscht und Win7 wieder neu auf die HDD gespielt.
Nach Installation und Updates (siehe älterer Versuch) nur FF und TB aufgespielt (ebenfalls s.o.)

Vom _Gefühl _her ist *KEIN *Unterschied zwischen der HDD und der SSD, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht!

Benchmarkergebnis der SSD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So "gut" war sie noch nie! 

Dann nach Deinem Tipp Bench der HDD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Örgs! 

Den Werten nach sollte die SSD die HDD um Längen schlagen, oder?

Beide Platten gleichzeitig getestet bringen das selbe Ergebnis.
Ich werde jetzt mal den AMD-Treiber mit der HDD ausprobieren.

*UPDATE: *Nach Installation dieses AMD-Treibers ist mir mal wieder ein Reset beim Bootvorgang "geglückt", samt Windows Starthilfe und Rücksetzen auf einen alten Seicherpunkt. Ist das überhaupt der richtige Treiber? Ansonsten werde ich diese Versuche nicht weiter fortführen.
NAchdem ich die SSD wieder abgeklemmt habe, sieht der Benchmark so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Werte werden immer schlechter.
Und so langsam verliere ich die Lust am tunen...

NB: Im Gigabyte Forum habe ich Deine Frage bezüglich funktionierender Einstellungen für die MB/SSD Kombi mal wiederholt. Danke.


----------



## munger (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo textmarker oder sollte ich leidensgenosse sagen?
ich habe die selbige ssd(wenn man das so nennen kann) und auch die selben probleme ! pc start ca 1.30 minuten  ! wenn z.b. das antivirenprogramm neue dateien installiert dann geht am pc garnichts ! und habe auch schon alles versucht und im netz gesucht aber alles nix geholfen bis jetzte ! dem verbatim support habe ich eine mail geschrieben ob es ein firmware update gibt das war vor 2 wochen bis jetzt keine antwort denke mal da kommt auch keine  
allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das wir unterschiedliche firmware haben du hast fw: s5fam011 ich s5fam012 also scheint es wohl doch unterschiedliche firmeware zu geben man kommt nur nicht ran 

ich habe mein system auch schon öfters neu aufgesetzt ! uns sogar das mainboard getauscht gegen eins was ahci kann (vorher konnte mein altes mainboard nur ide ) aber das half alles nix ! 
ich bin zu dem schluss gekommen das ich noch ne weile warte und mir dann eine neue ssd zulege von einer markenfirma ! 

mit besten grüssen


----------



## mojoxy (11. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja krass. Also entweder hat das SSD mit dem MB böse Probleme, oder ist einfach Schrott 

Ich glaube aber eher Ersteres (denn selbst eine Vertex 1 hat noch relativ ordentliche Leistung). Welches MB hast du denn @munger?


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir dauert das booten auch sehr lange. Hatte schon alles mögliche probiert. AHCI ist aktiv. Im Bios und Windows. SSD hängt an Sata 3 aber nicht am Marvell. Windows wurde gerade neu aufgesetzt. Im Autostart ist auch fst nix. Das fängt aber eigentlich auch schon vorher an wenn das Bios bootet bzw der Postbericht kommt. Hatte den schon verkürzt auf 1 Sekunde und z.B. noch das EFI Logo deaktiviert usw. Aber ganz am Anfang bevor der PC-Speaker einmal tönt ist der Bildschrim bestimmt 5 Sekunden schwarz.

Denke das hat mti dem Mobo oder Chipsatz zu tun. 

Naja, dafür sind die Werte in AS SSD bei mir normal. Und sonst ist auch alles schnell.

Habe mich schon dran gewöhnt das ich beim hochfahren etwas warten muß.


----------



## Textmarker (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt die SSD zum Händler zurückgebracht (mit einer Kopie der mails, die ich an den Verbatim Support geschrieben habe).
Sie machen einen Reparaturauftrag daraus. 
Ich bin mal gespannt was herauskommt und werde dann hier posten.

Jetzt läuft Win7 mit der alten HDD wenigstens einigermaßen flüssig.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die SSD zum Händler zurückgebracht (mit einer Kopie der mails, die ich an den Verbatim Support geschrieben habe).
> Sie machen einen Reparaturauftrag daraus.
> Ich bin mal gespannt was herauskommt und werde dann hier posten.


Das wäre auch mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen 
Das beste wäre sicherlich, wenn du einen Kaufrücktritt, wegen Sachmangel durchbekommst ^^ Dann kannste dir davon ne etwas bessere hohlen, die hoffentlich keine Probleme mit deinem MB hat.

Würde mich aber echt mal interessieren, ob das SSD an meinem MB auch so abstinken würde, oder ob es echt am 7XX-Chipsatz liegt. Hm Testkauf?


----------



## munger (11. Februar 2012)

zuerst hatte ich ein gigabyte g31sml oder so das kann aber ich7 was wiederum kein ahci kann nun habe ich ein elitgroup p43t-a2 nicht der bringer aber kann wenigstens ich10r und somit wiederum ahci ! aber gebracht hats nix ! wie gesagt 2 sachen auf einmal stillstand bei mir ! mein system falls noch wer vorschläge hat : q9400 auf oben genannten mobo mit 4 gb ram und ne gtx 560 nix besonderes mir reichts ! 

@textmarker haben die von verbatim auch mal geantwortet? wenn ja wie lange hat das gedauert ?


----------



## mojoxy (11. Februar 2012)

Hm ich hatte vor ca. 1 Jahr ein ähnliches System wie du, aber mit einer Vertex2 und das lief super... So langsam glaube ich doch, dass es am SSD, dem SSD-Controller, oder dem Zusammenspiel der Komponenten liegt


----------



## Keks90 (13. Februar 2012)

Hi
Danke für die antworten! Aber warum benutze ich den falschen Port? Am mainboard befinden sich zwei 6 gb/s ports und an einem habe ich die SSD Laufen und an den 3 gb/s hängt die 1 Tb hdd. Ist der marvell Controller Mist?

Nun noch eine Frage habe von der SSD, einen 25 Gb großen Ordner auf die hdd kopiert durchschnittliche übertragungsrate waren 125 mb...ist das optimal?

MfG Keks


----------



## mojoxy (13. Februar 2012)

Ja den Marvell Controller würde ich nicht für eine OS-Platte verwenden.

125MB/s sind so ziemlich das Maximum, was du von einer HDD erwarten kannst. TOP-Wert.


----------



## Keks90 (13. Februar 2012)

Da Wunder ich mich warum ich den controller überhaupt habe xD

Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich zufrieden mit der SSD...bootvorgang geht zügig vonstatten...nur der Zugriff auf die normale hdd hat sich verzögert ist das normal? Wenn ich ein Spiel starte , die verknüpfung ist auf dem Desktop also auf der SSD und der Spiele Ordner auf der HDD

MfG Keks


----------



## mojoxy (13. Februar 2012)

Naja um weitere Festplatten abzuschließen. Wenn es keine Systemlaufwerke sind, ist es ja okay. Bezüglich der Zugriffszeit: Hast du irgendwelche “SSD-Optimierungen" in der Registry vorgenommen? Die sind oft zum Nachteil der HDDs...


----------



## Keks90 (13. Februar 2012)

Also in der registry hab ich nichts verändert ...sei denn tune up hat was geändert...also habe die SSD erst diese Woche gekauft und eingebaut.. dann Windows 7 neu installiert mehr nicht


----------



## Keks90 (13. Februar 2012)

Also die bessere lösung ist SSD an die 3 gb/s Ports anzuschließen? Kann ich das nachträglich tun ohne win7 neu zu installieren?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Februar 2012)

TuneUp ist der größte Müll.
Damit zerstört man mMn. sein System.
Nutz lieber CCleaner.



Keks90 schrieb:


> Also die bessere lösung ist SSD an die 3 gb/s  Ports anzuschließen? Kann ich das nachträglich tun ohne win7 neu zu  installieren?


 Klar, du kannst so oft umstecken wie du willst.


----------



## Keks90 (13. Februar 2012)

Alles klar danke!

MfG Keks


----------



## mojoxy (13. Februar 2012)

Ohne TuneUp... Aber die Ports kannst du einfach tauschen. Wenn die Treiber passend installiert sind, sollte es kein Problem geben. Zur Not einfach wieder um stecken


----------



## Gothic1806 (13. Februar 2012)

Keks90 schrieb:


> Da Wunder ich mich warum ich den controller überhaupt habe xD
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich zufrieden mit der SSD...bootvorgang geht zügig vonstatten...nur der Zugriff auf die normale hdd hat sich verzögert ist das normal? Wenn ich ein Spiel starte , die verknüpfung ist auf dem Desktop also auf der SSD und der Spiele Ordner auf der HDD
> 
> MfG Keks


 
Wenn deine HDD nicht gebraucht wird legt Windows sie schlafen .
Wenn du nun ein Spiel startest wird sie aufgeweckt und das dauert im schnitt 1-5 sec solltest aber eigendlich hören wenn sie anläuft hört sich an wie ne kleine Turbine und ein klack . 


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Textmarker (13. Februar 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Würde mich aber echt mal interessieren, ob das SSD an meinem MB auch so abstinken würde, oder ob es echt am 7XX-Chipsatz liegt. *Hm Testkauf?*


Der war jetzt mal echt gut! 



munger schrieb:


> @textmarker haben die von verbatim auch mal geantwortet? wenn ja wie lange hat das gedauert ?


Telefonisch hatte ich direkt den Kontakt, per Mail warte ich noch auf eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Totalwarrior (13. Februar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> TuneUp ist der größte Müll.
> Damit zerstört man mMn. sein System.
> Nutz lieber CCleaner.


 
Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Textmarker (13. Februar 2012)

Hier das finale Update meinerseits:

*Die SSD war schlicht und ergreifend defekt!* 
Interessanterweise hat der Service bei Verbatim meinem Händler gegenüber (mir hätte er es wohl nie gesagt...)eingestanden, daß das Problem bekannt ist, er aber wohl nicht sagen kann, wann ein Firmware Update erscheinen wird.

Also: FINGER WEG VON DER PLATTE!!

Ich jedenfalls habe anstandslos den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen.
Also jetzt Neukauf. Ich tendiere zur Samsung MZ-7PC128 D/EU 128GB. Irgendwelche Einsprüche?


----------



## hbf878 (13. Februar 2012)

hallo, 
ich war eine weile weg und konnte deshalb nicht antworten. 
das ist ja schön, dass jetzt letzendlich alles so "schnell" geklärt werden konnte, ganz ohne ewiges kable-rumstecken und zusätzliche treiberinstallationen und benchmarks . 

die samsung 830 128gb würde mich auch interessieren. soweit ich weiß gibt es mit der eigentlich keine probleme. eine andere möglichkeit wäre noch die crucial m4. musst du selber entschieden. meinerseits kein einwand sondern zuspruch .

hbf


----------



## mojoxy (13. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Hier das finale Update meinerseits:
> 
> *Die SSD war schlicht und ergreifend defekt!*
> Interessanterweise hat der Service bei Verbatim meinem Händler gegenüber (mir hätte er es wohl nie gesagt...)eingestanden, daß das Problem bekannt ist, er aber wohl nicht sagen kann, wann ein Firmware Update erscheinen wird.
> ...


Das ja mal ein Ding. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, lag es aber nicht an deinem SSD, sondern an der gesamten Reihe? Hab mich eh schon gewundert, warum das Teil so Hammer billig war. Nun wissen wir es 



Textmarker schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls habe anstandslos den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen.
> Also jetzt Neukauf. Ich tendiere zur Samsung MZ-7PC128 D/EU 128GB. Irgendwelche Einsprüche?


Na das ist doch fein, als jetzt was richtig kaufen 
Die Produktbezeichnung sagt mir mal gar nichts, aber ich glaube du meinst die 830, oder? Die ist auf jeden Fall richtig gut. Mir persönlich aber einen Tick zu teuer für das was sie bietet.

Ich würde dir die m4 empfehlen. Hat imho die bester Preis-/Leistung und ist wirklich zuverlässig. Ich selbst habe mittlerweile drei Stück davon verbaut (eine seit dem Release) und bisher noch kein einziges Problem damit gehabt . Zudem ist sie gerade noch mal ordentlich im Preis gerutscht und im Netz gerade um die 140€ zu haben (Crucial m4 SSD 128GB).


----------



## Heretic (13. Februar 2012)

Textmarker schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls habe anstandslos den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen.
> Also jetzt Neukauf. Ich tendiere zur Samsung MZ-7PC128 D/EU 128GB. Irgendwelche Einsprüche?



Nö hätte nur alternativen , die kennst du aber bestimmt schon . Wünsch dir dann mal viel spaß mit der 830

edit: wobei wie ich gerade seh bei meinem Vorredner , würde es wohl echt sinn machen vilt die M4 ins Auge zu fassen , schaden wirds dir bestimmt nicht


----------



## mojoxy (13. Februar 2012)

Also leistungstechnisch nehmen die sich eh nichts. Und bei deinem alten System erst recht nicht 
Würde da eher auf die € schauen die man sparen kann ^^


----------



## hbf878 (14. Februar 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Also leistungstechnisch nehmen die sich eh nichts. Und bei deinem alten System erst recht nicht
> Würde da eher auf die € schauen die man sparen kann ^^


wenn es um jeden euro geht, fällt aber auch noch ins gewicht, dass bei der samsung ssd (zumindest bei den "kits", die man im laden / bei amazon kauft) sata-kabel (2€), sata-stromkabel (1,50€) und einbaurahmen (5€) drin sind . außerdem soll die beigelegte "magician" software ganz gut sein. dann natürlich das argument mit "alles vollständig bei samsung produziert, deshalb gut aufeinander abgestimmt und schneller support" und so weiter und so fort. naja. es gibt dutzende artikel, die samsung und m4 vergleichen, und eigentlich immer läuft es auf ein unentschieden hinaus, bzw mal gewinnt die eine knapp, mal gewinnt die andere knapp. musst du selbst wissen. ich würde halt gerne von erfahrungen mit der samsung hören, aber das soll deine kaufentscheidung nicht beeinflussen 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Also leistungstechnisch nehmen die sich eh nichts. Und bei deinem alten System erst recht nicht


ich denke, bei den hohen leistungen der ssds kann man die auch in 2 oder 3 jahren noch gut gebrauchen. und wer weiß, vielleicht gibts ja bis dahin ein neues system mit sata3?  

bitte, wenn du dich entschieden hast, auf jeden fall von deiner wahl und deinen erfahrungen berichten 
danke, 
hbf


----------



## mojoxy (14. Februar 2012)

hbf878 schrieb:


> ich denke, bei den hohen leistungen der ssds kann man die auch in 2 oder 3 jahren noch gut gebrauchen. und wer weiß, vielleicht gibts ja bis dahin ein neues system mit sata3?


Ich kann natürlich nur von mir sprechen, aber meine Laufwerke erreichen eigentlich nie das hohe Alter - genauso wie der Rest der Hardware auch nicht


----------



## Sauerland (16. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann mich nur der Meinung von @mojoxy anschließen.

Habe in meinem Rechner selbst eine Crucial M4 128GB installiert und die läuft wunderschön.

Zu den Problemen hier von @Textmarker eine kleine Anmerkung
ich hab gelesen und es natürlich auch selbst gemacht, nach der Installation von Windows 7 sollte man den Leistungstest durchlaufen lassen, da sich damit das System optimal auf die SSD einstellt.

Des weiteren kann man ja die Startzeit von Windows selbst nochmals um ganze 30 Sek. verkürzen, indem man über die msconfig die Bootzeit von 30 auf 0 Sek. reduziert. Damit wird die Grundstartzeit (Bootlogo von Windows) reduziert. Als Nachteil steht dann allerdings die Auswahlzeit für ein weiteres Betriebssystem nicht mehr ausreichend zur Verfügung. Aber hier wäre es eh egal und würde schon mal 30 Sek. Zeitgewinn ausmachen.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen für eine Bekannte einen neuen Büro-Rechner aufsetzen. Da kommt auch ein 790GX Chipsatz zum Einsatz der eine Crucial M4 als Systemplatte (ich überlege derzeit noch ob 64GB oder 128GB mit Windows 7 neben einem Phenom II 945 und 4GB Ram bekommt, wobei ich zur 64GB M4 tendiere, weil es nur ein Büro-Rechner wird wo nicht unmengen an Software installiert werden muß. Mal sehen ob es da wohlmöglich auch Probleme gibt.


Gruß


----------



## mojoxy (16. Februar 2012)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Des weiteren kann man ja die Startzeit von Windows selbst nochmals um ganze 30 Sek. verkürzen, indem man über die msconfig die Bootzeit von 30 auf 0 Sek. reduziert. Damit wird die Grundstartzeit (Bootlogo von Windows) reduziert. Als Nachteil steht dann allerdings die Auswahlzeit für ein weiteres Betriebssystem nicht mehr ausreichend zur Verfügung. Aber hier wäre es eh egal und würde schon mal 30 Sek. Zeitgewinn ausmachen.


Das wird aber sowieso nur angezeigt, wenn mehr als ein Betriebssystem installiert ist. Kannst dir also den Aufwand sparen, wenn eh nur ein OS drauf ist


----------



## munger (26. Februar 2012)

Update !
Habe mir ne samsung 830 zugelegt ! ein quantensprung ! nun habe ich auch ssd feeling  

zur verbatim habe auch schon probiert diese umzutauschen beim meinem elektrofachmarkt . leider ohne erfolg ! muss ich wohl nochmal hin und ein bischen druck ausüben


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2012)

Ja würde ich dir auch raten. Das ist kein normales Verhalten für ein Laufwerk. Entweder ein Defekt, oder ein Sachmangel im Sinne von "hält nicht was der Hersteller verspricht".


----------



## Genghis99 (15. März 2012)

Habe auch die Verbatim SSD erstanden - Bei Kauf Firmware Version FAM12. Ähnliche Performanceprobleme. Habe auch in Erwägung gezogen, die SSD zurück zu geben.

Nach ein bischen Googlen bin ich aber auf untenstehende Site getroffen - siehe da, ein Firmwareupdate auf FAM15. Das Einspielen war eine Sache für sich - aber nun läuft die SSD durchaus zufriedenstellend ohne Einbrüche in der Leserate sowohl unter Vista 64 als auch W8C.

Offenbar kann man bei Controllerchip im Silizum nicht viel falsch machen - aber die zugehörige Firmware vermurksen, scheint an der Tagesordnung zu sein. Warum sonst so viele FW Updates gerade bei SSD ? In 20 Jahren hab ich kein solches Update für eine HDD einspielen müssen ....

MyDigitalSSD mSATA, Half Slim, and 2.5 Inch SATA SSD Firmware Update | My Digital Discount


----------



## microby (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Auch ich habe mir die Verbatim 128 GB SSD zugelegt. Als Firmware hab ich die S5FAM011 drauf.
Ich habe mir diese Platte extra gekauft, da ich mit der Verbatim 64GB SSD, die ich in meinem Notebook verbaut hab sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab. Aber wie sich ja nun zeigt sollte man sich nicht zu sehr verlassen...
Naja, egal. Ich versuche nun das beste draus zu machen...
Also, mit der 128GB-Platte hab ich zwar keine Zwangspausen, aber von der Performance her... Naja... Bei der 64GB-Platte merkt man schon die SSD, was sich aber bei der 128GB-Platte so nicht zeigt...
Wir haben auch in der Firma diverse Notebooks mit SSDs neuerdings bestückt, wo wir auch die Erfahrung mit Performance-Einbußen machen mussten.
Ich rede jetzt natürlich nicht von Verbatim-SSDs mit dem Phsion-Chipsatz... Auf jeden Fall konnten wir dort immer wieder die Erfahrung, auch bei Intel-Platten machen, wie viel doch ein Firmware-Update bringt.
Meine Erfahrungen hab ich nun auch versucht auf die Verbatim-Platten umzusetzen... Aber leider, wie Ihr ja schon geschrieben habt, ist der Hersteller da nicht so dolle...

Den Hinweis von 
Genghis99
hab ich bereits auch schon auf anderen Seiten aufgeschnappt... Das event. die Firmware der MyDigitalSSD passen würde.
@Genghis99, Du hast es ja nun anscheinend gewagt, die FW einzuspielen. Hast Du nun mal ein paar Benchmark-Werte? Würde mich und sicher auch viele andere "Leidgeplagte" interessieren.

Ich hab übrigens hier MyDigitalSSD Bullet Proof 128GB mSATA Review - Page 23 auch entdeckt, das wohl sogar eine Version 17 in der Mache ist, die nochmals Leistungssteigerungen für die MyDigitalSSD bringen soll.

Interessant wäre sicherlich auch zu wissen, ob das FW-Update, wenn es denn passt, auch noch der 64GB-Platte einen Leistungsschub bringt...


----------



## microby (14. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich weiß ja nun nicht ob es hier noch jemanden interessiert...
Das Firmwareupdate von MyDigitalSSD funktioniert mit der Verbatim SSD 128GB http://www.verbatim.de/de_7/product_2-5-sata-ii-ssd-internal---128gb_9639_0_35840__12769.html. Bzw. mit allen SSDs mit dem Phsion-Controller (PS3105-S5-I).
Allerdings bringt nur die Version 17 wirklich was.
Lt. Phsion wurde in dieser Version das Handling mit den 24nm-Speicherchips verbessert. Aber sie sind wohl noch dabei, noch weiter zu optimieren, da die Werte immer noch nicht komplett überzeugen.
Es ist aber, wie bereits schon gesagt, zu einem enormen Leistungsschub gekommen.

Hier die Werte mit der alten 11er Firmware




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dagegen hier der Benchmark mit der neuen 17er Firmware




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer Verbatim SSD 64GB http://www.verbatim.de/de_7/product_2-5-sata-ii-ssd-internal---64gb_9639_0_35821__12770.html, die ich auch besitze, bringt die neue Firmware leider nichts. Das ergibt sich daraus, das ja das Chip-Management der 24nm-Chips verbessert wurde, was hauptsächlich nur auf den "über 64GB-Platten" greift.

Hier der Wert mit der alten 12er Firmware




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie hier an dem Wert mit der 17er Firmware zu sehen ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat sich der Wert geringfügig geändert, was aber mit der Nutzung im Zusammenhang steht.

Die Firmware kann hier http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com/mydigitalssd-msata-half-slim-and-2.5-inch-sata-ssd-firmware-update.html bezogen werden und auch sollten dort die event. noch kommenden Versionen erscheinen.

Ich hoffe damit einigen anderen, die mit der Verbatim-Platte zu tun haben, geholfen zu haben. Nur einen Hinweis noch; wer nicht genau weiß was er dort tut... Bitte die Finger davon lassen. Man kann sich damit u.U. die teure SSD zerstören.
Ich selber habe nur Hinweise geliefert, wie es bei mir funktioniert hat. Dies bedeutet nicht das es bei anderen auch klappt. Warum auch immer Verbatim selber solch einen Support nicht anbietet, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber sie werden sicher ihre Gründe haben.

Und die Garantie ist mit solchen Aktionen auf jeden Fall futsch...


----------



## mojoxy (14. April 2012)

Wirklich schnell ist die damit aber trotzdem nicht  8,77MB/s sind schon mal ein Wort


----------



## microby (15. April 2012)

> Wirklich schnell ist die damit aber trotzdem nicht  8,77MB/s sind schon mal ein Wort


@mojoxy, Sicher hast Du damit recht. Das ist mir auch bewusst. Aus diesem Grund gehen ja auch die Bemühungen von MyDigitalSSD weiter, den Controller-Hersteller Phsion in die Pflicht zu nehmen, hier nachzubessern.
Dieser Hersteller von Speichermedien, also MyDigitalSSD, hat schon sehr viele seiner SSD-Modelle mit diesem Chipsatz auf Grund von Kundenreklamationen zurück nehmen müssen.

Sicher kann man SSDs mit diesem Controller nicht mit Sandforce-Modellen vergleichen, aber es kann ja nicht sein, das ein Chipset-Hersteller (Phison) Produkte anbietet, die einen SSD-Controller darstellen sollen, und dann solch gravierende Werte aufweisen.

Auch aus diesem Grund hat MyDigitalSSD Phsion angedroht, das wenn nicht umgehend nachgebessert wird, der Verkauf von Produkten die diesen Chipsatz enthalten, bis auf unbestimmte Zeit, eingestellt wird.
Wie das letztendlich MyDigitalSSD anstellen will, keine Ahnung... 

Aber das ist doch mal endlich zumindest eine Initative eines Herstellers... Schließlich haben die ja auch Kosten durch die Entwicklung und Produktion gehabt und können nicht einfach alles zurücknehmen.

Von Verbatim hört man dazu absolut nichts. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum die Platten von denen, derzeit für absolute Dumpingpreise im MM und Co verscherbelt werden.

Und über den Preis ködert man halt die Leute. Mich ja auch... Und deshalb hoffe ich auch, das hier vielleicht doch der Hersteller des Chipsets noch ein wenig aus der Technik herausholen kann.

Das es geht, sehen wir ja an der derzeitigen Firmware. Wie ich ja bereits sagte. Die 64GB-Platte brachte ja bereits von Anbeginn das SSD-Gefühl an den Tag. Die 128GB-Platte zieht jetzt langsam nach...

Und das da noch viel mehr geht... Hoffen wir mal...


----------



## microby (21. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Bisher alles gut. Die Platte läuft als Systemplatte bisher ohne Probleme.
Es gab ja noch mit der alten Firmware das Problem, das die Platte mit der Zeit der Nutzung ziemliche Leistungseinbrüche bekam.
Angeblich soll das auch mit der Version 17 behoben sein.

Ich selber kann zumindest behaupten, das ich noch keine Einbrüche gespürt habe. Es bringt jetzt aber nichts täglich einen Benchmark zu tätigen. Eher im Gegenteil, damit schädigt man die Platte, da dadurch Schreib- und Lesezugriffe erfolgen, die die natürliche Alterung der SSDs beschleunigen.

Der Hersteller empfiehlt erst nach einem Monat den Benchmark zu wiederholen.

Es gibt aber noch einen anderen Tip, der bei manchen noch etwas aus der Platte herausgeholt haben soll.
Ich selber kann es nicht 100%ig bestätigen das es was bringt, gefühlt vielleicht eher ja... Aber schaden tuts auch nicht.

Und zwar geht es dabei um eine Energieeinstellung des AHCI Power Managements.
Dabei gibt es die Einstellungen HIPM only, DIPM only und HIPM+DIPM.
Diese besagen eigentlich nur wer die Platte in den Energiesparmodus versetzen, bzw. wieder herausholen darf.
Entweder der Host, also der Rechner, oder das Device, also die Platte selber.

Standardmäßig ist diese Einstellung unter Windows nicht erreichbar.
Man findet sie in den erweiterten Energieeinstellungen unter dem Eintrag Festplatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese sollte lt. dem Tip auf HIPM+DIPM gesetzt werden. Dadurch sollen event. Aussetzer behoben werden.
Sollte dieser Eintrag in den Energieoptionen nicht verfügbar sein, muss er erst durch eine Änderung des betreffenden Registryeintrags an Tageslicht geholt werden.
Es gibt dazu eine sehr schöne Anleitung hier: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/177819-ahci-link-power-management-enable-hipm-dipm.html

Vielleicht bringt dies einigen eine weitere Verbesserung.


----------



## Dummie2012 (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr so eine SSD in Version mit 64 GByte. Seit einigen Tagen läuft sie nicht mehr richtig. Ich habe mich nun mit dem Thema befasst und finde es ist ein Skandal, dass Verbatim diese Platte überhaupt so verkauft oder verkauft hat und sich im Endeffekt nicht zu einer Lösung äußert.
Die Platte zeigt im Benchmark unterirdische Schreibraten von um die 30 MB/s beim sequeniellem Schreiben, installiert ist Firmware 11. Da ich beim Update das System neu aufsetzen müsste, schrecke ich davor zurück. Wenn dieses misslingt ist die Garantie futsch. Gibt es da überhaupt eine Aussicht auf besserung? Wenn nicht bekommt Verbatim den Schrott direkt Zugschickt mit der Forderung den Kaufpreis zu erstatten und eine diesmal sorgfältiger ausgesuchte Platte eines anderen Herstellers in den Rechner.


----------



## microby (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
wie Du siehst hatten wir die Schreibraten ja auch mit der 11er Firmware.
Mittlerweile gibt es aber schon wieder eine neue Firmware mit der Version S5FAM030_FW
Diese ist wieder hier zu finden: MyDigitalSSD mSATA, Half Slim, and 2.5 Inch SATA SSD Firmware Update | My Digital Discount

Diese Firmware bringt bei meiner 128 GB Verbatim-Platte mehr als der Hersteller mit der 64 GB-Version verspricht. Meine Platte hat sich so verbessert:
Hier die Werte mit der neuen Firmware:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wird ersichtlich das nochmals ein enormer Sprung nach vorn getätigt wurde. Ich für meinen Teil bin jedenfalls mittlerweile sehr zufrieden mit der SSD.

Sicher ist der Support von Verbatim grottenschlecht. Auch das man sich solche Verbesserungen von anderen Herstellern holen muss, geht gar nicht. Aber ob ein Zurückgeben wirklich Nutzen macht, weiß ich nicht. Die Hersteller, und in dem Fall ist es ja noch nicht mal Verbatim, sitzen ziemlich fest im Sattel, da sie solche Aktionen relativ wenig tangieren. Sie verkaufen halt sehr viel, da der Preis immer wieder lockt.
Dies ist ja wie beim berühmten Fall von Apple so, Apple stellt nicht her, Hersteller ist Foxconn.
Ich selber bin ja auch über den Preis an diese Platte gekommen. Und mittlerweile werfen sie einen ja diese Platten schon regelrecht hinterher... Die 64 GB-Variante hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen für gute 30 € schon mal gesehen...

Noch was zum Firmware-Update. In dieser Version ist etwas geändert worden. Man muss etwas mehr Hand anlegen. Aber es ist alles in der PDF http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com/downloads/Tutorial_MyDigitalDiscount_Firmware_Upgrade_Phison_S5.030.pdf eingehend erklärt. 

Es ist nichts weltbewegendes... Soviel zusammen gefasst:

Man muss sich mit dem beigefügten HP Format Tool einen bootbaren USB-Stick erstellen. Innerhalb dieses Tools muss man den Pfad zu den mitgelieferten DOS-Bootfiles angeben. Wenn man diesen 2GB-USB-Stick so erstellt hat, müssen abschließend noch alle Dateien aus dem mitgelieferten Ordner FWFiles direkt auf den neu erstellten USB-Stick kopiert werden. Dies sind die eigentlichen Firmware-Files.

Wenn dann von diesem Boot-Stick der Rechner neu gestartet wird, muss wenn der C:\-Prompt erschienen ist einfach nur ISP eingetippt werden. Dann sollte die Festplatte gefunden werden. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, und bei mir war es so, muss im Bios der IDE-Mode eingestellt werden. Dann wird die Platte gefunden und man kann nach Auswahl der richtigen Festplatte (besser, wenn vorhanden, alle anderen Festplatten abklemmen) mit dem Firmware-Update beginnen. Nicht ungeduldig werden, es dauert einen Moment. Wenn dies erfolgreich durchgelaufen ist und man auf dem Bildschirm ein großes grünes PASS lesen kann, ist alles sauber durchgelaufen. Danach muss man natürlich wieder den AHCI-Modus im Bios einstellen. Und dann kann der Rechner neu gestartet werden.

Demjenigen, für den jetzt das böse Erwachen kommt, das sämtliche Daten weg sind, sei gesagt. Ein Backup vorweg ist das Mass aller Dinge... Bei mir war es sogar so, das ich noch nicht mal das Backup, aus was für Gründen auch immer, zurückspielen konnte (obwohl ich schon weiß was ich da mache...). Also nahm ich es gleich zum Anlass, Win8 zu installieren und so noch mehr von den Vorzügen einer SSD zu profitieren.

Das durch solche Aktionen die Garantie erlischt, ist nicht nur dem schlechten Support von Verbatim geschuldet. Dies ist bei allen elektronischen Geräten, die solch eine Option besitzen. Meines Wissens nach gibt es keinen Hersteller, ob von Fotoapperaten, CD-Brenner, etc. die hier eine Gewährleistung geben, das dies fehlerfrei durchläuft.

Ich kann nur für mich sagen, wenn man sich gewissenhaft an den beschriebenen Prozess hält und auch genau versteht was man tun soll, ist es auch kein Hexenwerk. Ich zumindest habe so noch nie ein Gerät geschrottet.


----------



## microby (25. Dezember 2012)

@Dummie2012

Was läuft denn nicht mehr richtig? Hast Du mal einen Benchmark gemacht? Oder mit SSDLife geschaut wie der Zustand der Platte dargestellt wird?
Event. liegt es ja auch am OS...


----------



## Dummie2012 (27. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin nun schon ein Stück weiter. Ich habe einen eeepc 1003HAG mit 2 GB RAM. Seit einem halben Jahr ist nun die 64GB-SATAII mit Windows XP drin. Seit dem hatte das olle Netbook wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Nun gab es die Probleme, dass die SSD hängt. Ich denke, weil ich die Platte aufgeräumt habe und gut 30 GB runtergelöscht habe. Also hab ich mit dem Thema SSD Optimierung befasst. Benchmark ergab wie gesagt Lesewerte von 30 MB/s beim sequentiellem Lesen. 
Ich habe nun das besagte Firmwareupdate auf Version 30 gewagt und in diesem Zug, da die Platte dadurch eh leer war mit Windows 7 neu aufgesetzt, weil es ja besser mit SSDs umgehen können soll. Das ganze hat wundbar geklappt, sequentielles schreiben und lesen ist mit rund 120 - 150 MB/s auch ok für das System - denke ich. Gesamt spuckt das Benchmark 222 Punkte für die Platte aus. Das ganze läuft aktuell auch gefühlt rund. 
Was nicht geht ist TRIM, das ist zwar laut der Eingabeaufforderung auf 0, also an, aber ein Test mit Hexeditor, eine Anleitung habe ich im Netz gefunden, hat gezeigt, dass TRIM nicht funktioniert, also eine Test-Datei beim löschen aus dem Papierkorb nicht physikalisch  gelöscht wurde. Vielleicht hat hier noch Jemand einen Tipp. SSD-Treiber hat Windows selbst gezogen, Stand 2006, laut Windows die neuesten. AHCI ist im BIOS auch drin, das auch schon upgedatet ist. AHCI-Treiber 1.0 sind laut Gerätemanager ebenfalls installiert. Ist mein Board zu alt?


----------

